# New Knives and Pics



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

I was hanging out with some friends and we decided to take pics of our gear.
Sig P6 with Ontario rat 1, utilitac 2 and bk11




Cz 75 compact with bk2


Ruger gp100 and Ontario RAK

Ontario Falcon I just bought this off of ebay should be here tomoroww


For more guns, gear and adventures check out my blog
LegendaryLife


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice gear!


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

thanks


----------

